# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La lluvia por sí sola no resolverá el impacto de la sequía en California

## Jonasino

> El potencial de nieve de El Niño: previsiones inciertas 
> 
> El diario Sacramento Bee ha publicado unas interesantes fotografías de la National Oceanic Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) en las que se presentan las previsiones de temperatura y precipitación en los Estado Unidos para el próximo trimestre.
> 
> Mientras que millones de ciudadanos aguardan la llegada de El Niño, con la esperanza de que aporte grandes cantidades de lluvia y nieve sobre California, numerosos meteorólogos han pasado meses ofreciendo previsiones sobre la posibilidad de que el estado registre fuertes lluvias y nevadas durante este invierno, especialmente en su parte norte, donde se encuentran muchos de los mayores embalses del estado.
> 
> La previsión más reciente de la NOAA indica una probabilidad del 80 % de que el valle del Sacramento registre unas precipitaciones normales durante este invierno, y de un 30 % a 40 % de que sean superiores a lo normal. No obstante, uno de los climatólogos expertos de la NASA informó a este diario de que el actual El Niño es demasiado grande para fallar y reprochó a sus colegas que no fueran más categóricos. Este El Niño es un monstruo acabo diciendo. Las diferencias de opinión pueden explicarse analizando los datos de anteriores episodios.
> 
>     La lluvia por sí sola no resolverá los impactos de la sequía
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/rafael-muj...uia-california

----------

